# Oh Its Xmas For Sure ...look Its Shiny



## Rowan Francis (7/1/14)

Thanks go out to Revnlucky7 . I too will stand in the queue to get your "old" vape kit any day .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/1/14)

Here is the pic







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

That is an awesome dripper Rowan! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

Yes, that is a beast. Congrats. Enjoy...and tell us about it.


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/1/14)

I am in the midst of doing coils for it . Patience grasshopper

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/1/14)

look for show us your vape gear setup to see what i did ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

